# overspray



## KAK

I will be painting aluminum soffiting & gutters with a airless sprayer... Is there any great ideas out there to contain the overspray? This is a one man operation with some areas that are 2 floors & a 2' overhang also traffic is about 75' away.
What would be the best cleaner & method for this job?


----------



## LA Painter

When I spray gutters, I put a cardboard spray shield in the gutter to prevent the overspray from going over the building (and hitting cars) or getting on the roof. 

Slide it along in the gutter as you go, and wipe it or replace it often to prevent dripping.


----------



## SDpaint

Use the sheild just like LA said I do the same thing it works great, also you may want to try using a small tip with low pressure this will greatly reduce your over spray. I've gone as small as a 311, but if your doing a color change or if it is raw you might try a 313. good luck....


----------



## deach

I pretty much mirror what's been said above and also the 313 tip is prolly the way to go. If you go with the 311 make sure to go to a fine or ex fine filter in your gun or clogs will get ya. Good luck..


----------



## [email protected]

+3 but I use my sheilds not cardboard. I keep my eyes open for FRP (sp) board. The stuff from rest rooms. I rip it to what ever size I need. Last for years.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

[email protected] said:


> +3 but I use my sheilds not cardboard. I keep my eyes open for FRP (sp) board. The stuff from rest rooms. I rip it to what ever size I need. Last for years.


FRP does make a great shield. For gutters I use a few 1/2" 4x8 sheets of foam insulation on the roof for over spray. I also use a smaller tip and cut the pressure down.


----------



## ColorScapes Painting

*Soffit Spraying*

Hi,

We shoot soffits with a Graco 490 pump with a 217 tip, drape plastic on walls with two sided tape clips and pressure clamps...use a cardboard spray shield in one hand and away you go !

We sprayed 200 feet of soffit in under 10 minutes this way and it looks new.
Pics available.


----------



## Induspray

*Overspray - Minimizing*

I would reccomend using a small tip like a 2.11 which would work great with the small surface area you will be painting. I would also look for a coating that will dry very fast. An acrylic latex on a hot day would be OK but on a cool day the overspray in the air will definitely carry further than the 75ft to traffic. There are quick dry alkyds which will be dry very fast, the only downside of alkyds is that they will chalk and fade faster on exterior exposure. Keep the pressure on your machine as low as you can while still enabling the paint to atomize properly. You had better make sure your insurance coverage covers you for spraying outside, most painting contractors coverage specificallly excludes exterior spraying due to the liability. You can loose your shirt if you overspray a bunch of cars and your insurance does not cover it.


----------



## ColorScapes Painting

*Hey we are totally aware of overspray*

Induspray...hmm, I used to call on you guys when working for ICI Paints
10 yrs ago...yes, I am aware of overspray and let me tell you a nice
story about what College Pro of Oakville did to the SAAB dealership
back in 1993. They were hired to spray inside the car garages and do some block wall work (Blockfiller). It was a windy summer day in June 1993. With the wind, they managed to not only paint the areas they were working on, but also nailed 63 cars in the BMW/SAAB/Saturn lot - guess what Budd's put a claim on them for 110,000.00 and won in court back in 1994 ! I worked at the Oakville ICI Location when this happenend and let
me tell you, I don't think College Pro ever recovered from this !

We have learned to never spray on windy days, never spray within 1000 yds of a car lot etc. These College Pro and University First Class outfits are a joke and not only ICI but also SW get's tired of holding these guys hands when it comes to application information, proper specifications and more. Some of them also try to avoid paying their charge accounts come
September. Another job I corrected for them personally was in Burlington last summer when they sprayed high gloss oil on a clients siding - Devguard Gloss Oil - you could brush your teeth like a mirror when I pulled up to see it - UNREAL. We had to lightly sand, prime and recoat with a low
sheen acrylic satin to make the siding look good for the client. The College Pro Painter was a Queen's University Science major and she should have
known better than to do this to the client !

How much room is there on this page again ??? LOL


----------



## mpminter

I'll be spraying an exterior starting monday, and this is a pretty windy time of year in CT. I'm thinking of trying a RAC X FF tip because with the dual orifice you can get a nice pattern at lower pressure. Anyone every tried this, or do you just use standard tips in a smaller size?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

Yes of course you are going to use less pressure with a small tip but you are also atomizing the paint more, so the droplets are lighter and will travel farther. If it is super windy I guess this fact would be moot but...
It is always best to try and capture overspray. Shadecloth (landscaping supply) is a good thing to have it is really light and allows air to go through it to help with drying.


----------



## Workaholic

mpminter said:


> I'll be spraying an exterior starting monday, and this is a pretty windy time of year in CT. I'm thinking of trying a RAC X FF tip because with the dual orifice you can get a nice pattern at lower pressure. Anyone every tried this, or do you just use standard tips in a smaller size?


I run 210,310,312,410's mostly and of course 517's.


----------



## industrial strength

SW Bondplex. Ive done an entire bowling alley, alluminum siding sprayed near cars, one day only, heavy coat and all. Use a fine finish tip 150 mesh filter, pressure really doesnt matter with a fine finish tip. Super control. Hold gun very close to surface tho.


----------

